# 1901 36" Fellows Gear Shaper



## DiscoDan (Aug 3, 2020)

I volunteer at the Tuckahoe Steam and Gas Association machine shop museum. A team of guys functionally restored the Fellows and it is now cutting gears again! Quite a complicated machine. They started out cutting some sample delrin gears as a test but this past weekend I got to witness the first cutting of a cast iron gear. It took about 10 minutes to cut. It is something to see in person. This gear will replace a missing gear for our B&S dividing head that we have on and old B&S No. 2 universal horizontal. We will use the gear in the setup to cut helical stuff.

If you notice the bell ringing in the background, that usually tells you that it is done cutting the gear but we had something set up wrong and it went off prematurely. No harm done.

Here is a video...I hope it works.


----------



## benmychree (Aug 3, 2020)

It does not work for me.


----------



## vocatexas (Aug 3, 2020)

Interesting video. I'd like to see more of the machine in action. Maybe a walk-around and then how you set up and cut a gear.


----------



## benmychree (Aug 3, 2020)

still unable to view the video --- can someone fwd me a link that might work, perhaps in a PM?


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 4, 2020)

Doesn’t work for me either


----------



## DiscoDan (Aug 4, 2020)

Sorry guys. Not sure how to save it in another format. It works on my laptop but not my phone. I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## vtcnc (Sep 6, 2020)

Works on my windows 10 desktop


----------



## benmychree (Sep 6, 2020)

Finally was able to view it, Windows 10 desktop directed me to install a free codec, for all the trouble to finally see it, 11 seconds of video was a bit of a letdown ---


----------



## dbb-the-bruce (Sep 22, 2020)

Pretty cool! Second the request to see more of the machine in action or not!


----------



## Choiliefan (Sep 22, 2020)

Post it to Youtube.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Sep 22, 2020)

I saw an early Fellows at the American Precision Museum in VThttps://americanprecision.org/  and there is a Fellows expert at the Gear Works in Springfield VT named Don Shaduck who can probably answer your questions.  https://www.gear-shaping.com/   They also have number 1 Bridgeport in the Museum  I also taught a scraping class at Tuckahoe


----------



## Richard King 2 (Sep 22, 2020)

https://tuckahoesteam.org/collectionspages/collectionsmachine.html  Next time your on the east coast they are both worth the time it takes to visit them.


----------



## DiscoDan (Sep 22, 2020)

Richard, I have just recently been in touch with Don, so thanks for the recommendation. And thanks for the pics of our shop and Paulo! I hope one day to learn some scraping skills from him. 

To those who want a video, I plan on doing one at some point but there have been many personal and other museum duties taking precedence. When I get one done I will post it here.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Sep 22, 2020)

Paulo is a great guy and was a great student.


----------



## royesses (Oct 28, 2020)

For Windows - MOV player FREE from microsoft:








						Microsoft Apps
					

Make Microsoft Windows your own with apps and themes that help you personalise Windows and be more productive.




					www.microsoft.com
				




wont work on the newest ver 204 windows 10

Roy


----------



## royesses (Oct 28, 2020)

Windows movies & TV player on windows 10 works. download the movie then right click. choose movies & TV it will ask if you want to get the codec for this mpeg-2 video. Yes get and install. It will then play it. If you don't have movies & TV go to the Microsoft store and type in a search for movies & TV it is free. Then open the movie and get the codec.

Roy


----------



## BGHansen (Oct 29, 2020)

Download worked okay for me on a Windows 10 laptop.  Always great to watch (machine) porn at work!

Bruce


----------

